# Fowl Factory Decoy Skins



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

How about it? Has anyone seen these up close. Thoughts? Interested in updating some old decided and it just seems so much easier than painting.


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

Pretty cool. I have never seen these decoys before your post so I did a google search. I like what I saw on thier web pages and would consider buying some of the "skins" to see how they wear. Sure beats painting, and repainting decoys season after season. Nice to be able to switch "skins" in the middle of a hunt to match what duck is flying that day. Check out this wear test... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQcOUgMJK3M


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

Talked myself into it and ordered the immature/early season drake skins. They are pricey but this that time of year when ones thoughts drift towards the next waterfowl season. Hope they are worth it.


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

I too ordered. Got a half doz. January mallards and a six pack of geese. They lowered the price on the geese.


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

Skins just came in. They look great. At least the ducks. Haven't put the geese together yet.


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe this will show good enough.


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

Customer service has been excellent. Pitched an idea and they liked it enough they are giving it a shot. They have responded to every question I have asked by e mail. And even said for me to try something I wanted and if the skin unraveled they would send replacement. Not many companies that great anymore.


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

And a Higdon old style feeder with skin. This is a stretch on this big decoy, but it works.[URL="[/URL]


----------

